# what supplements do you take?



## gingmg

Reading around the internet there are so many supplements to choose from, all for different things. I'll be 35 this summer and we have been trying for 7 months with no luck. I currently take Co Q 10 400mg, although just realized for 4 months have been taking the wrong kind, L-arginine 500mg, royal jelly, simply one prenatal, prenantal DHA, and vit D.

What supps does everyone take, how much and why? Have been thinking about DHEA, though not sure if it's a good idea. 

Curious about what everyone else is taking.


----------



## Briss

my list of supps is in my signature. I stopped taking L-arginine cos it appears to be controversial, there was one study that showed it can affect implantation i think. I also stopped royal jelly cos it was not doing anything for me and it's better to take it in its natural form or with honey. I take old form of Co Q 10 together with vitamin E cos it helps its absorption. I take chinese herbs and do acupuncture

I sometimes take EPO cos it delays my O and extends my cycle


----------



## Solstyce

I take the following:

Everyday:
New Chapter Perfect Prenatal
Nordic Naturals Prenatal DHA
Solgar Folate 800 mcg
Nature's Biology CoQ10 400 mg - ubiquinol
Royal Jelly 1,000 mg

Luteal Phase:
Nature's Made Super B-Complex

Next cycle I'm going to add:
Black Cohosh 120 mg CD 1-12

I've been taking EPO CD 10-15, and FertileCM AF-O for the past 2 cycles, but I saw no improvement in CM. I might keep taking the FertileCM next cycle since I have half a bottle left.

DH takes FertilAid for Men which is basically a multi vitamin with specific ingredients for fertility. He also takes a separate Folic Acid supplement.

I bought some DHEA but never took it. It says not to use if you are under 35, and I'm 34. I seem to ovulate on my own so not willing to use DHEA yet.

I'm also going to stop the Royal Jelly when it runs out.


----------



## Ceilani

(Edited: I simplified what supps I'm taking) I'm taking daily:

- 600 mg CoQ10 (ubiquinol form; 400 mg pill from Nature's Biology, 200 mg from Jarrow.) I take this b/c research has demonstrated an improvement in egg quality while on this supplement. Splitting DNA/prepping eggs for ovulation is a very energy-intensive process, and CoQ10 helps supply needed energy at the cellular level.

- 50 mg DHEA (Started low dose at 10 mg and worked my way up to 50 mg. Had my levels tested and they came back in the low 500's. FS has me holding at this dosage.) Recommended for DOR / advanced ovarian age. Researchers are still trying to determine the exact mechanism by which DHEA works, but it's supposed to essentially rejuvenate ovarian function. It's a precursor to the hormones testosterone and estrogen and naturally decreases as we age. Early research indicates an improvement in eqq quality, embryo quality, and reduced aneuploidy. The only issue is, the research hasn't been reproduced by an entity other than the Center for Human Reproduction. When discussing supplementing with my FS, she basically said she would like to see multiple sources backing up the research, but with my initial lower levels she didn't see any problem with trying it with monitoring.

- FertileAid (2 pills per day (moved from 3 to 2 and my lining was weighing in at a healthy 11 mm at ovulation.)) Helps build a healthy uterine lining and increases CM.

- 1000 mg Fish Oil (I use Spectrum Naturals pills. I used to take the liquid kind, but I found myself skipping days b/c it tasted awful. Now I'm getting my full dose with no fishy burps. :) )Helps with inflammation in the body, and omegas are just very healthy to have each day overall.

- Standard prenatal with extra DHA

- Femara 5 mg CD 3-7 (I had been taking Clomid days 5-9, but my cycles have shortened to ~24 days and my FS attributed this to overlapping of my follicular and luteal phases. Essentially, my body is recruiting eggs before I even have my period. Moving up my medicated days catches recruitment in the beginning stages, while the meds can still have an effect.)


I also quit caffeine and alcohol, and have the occasional dairy product (caffeine constricts blood vessels, alcohol and dairy have an inflammatory response. Also, I'm lactose intolerant so I get quite gassy and bloated when I eat dairy.)

All of this in the hope of producing a golden egg...


----------



## gingmg

Bump, anyone else?


----------



## PugLuvAh

I am turning 35 this fall. I take:

Prenatal vitamin
B6/B12+folic acid
2 iron (300mg)
Angus cactus vitax (1000mg)

It took me a year to get pregnant the first time, and we had an early miscarriage. Thankfully I got pregnant again right away. We are starting to try for #2 this month (I am suppose to ovulate on the 17th) and hope I get pregnant faster this time.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Jean40

I take numerous supplements, about half due to celiac disease and trying to fix what was depleted in my body due to malabsorption (recommended for celiacs to take mega-doses of certain vitamins after diagnosis, you can get blood work to determine what you need). The other half is for fertility, and some of them are for both.

1000mg Flaxseed Oil 2x per day (egg quality & heart health)
1200mg Fish Oil (w/360mg Omega-3)x2, also 2x per day (egg quality and heart health)
400mg CoQ10 2x per day (for egg quality, also for heart health)
250mg Magnesium 2x per day
Multivitamin 2x per day
500mg Acetyl-L-Carnitine 2x per day (for insulin resistance)
600mg Calcium w/vitamin D 2x per day (I tested very low in vitamin D, so I take it in this, the multivitamin, and combined w/another vitamin)
500mg Vitamin C
400IU Vitamin E
B-complex w/vitamin C 2x per day
45mcg Vitamin K2 w/ Vitamin D3
500mg L-Lysine (to help w/calcium absorption, I have osteoporosis due to celiac & malabsorption)
500mg L-Glutamine (helps to heal small intestine in celiacs)
1000mcg Biotin (I was having issues w/nails & hair due to malabsorption, this helped)
1000mg L-Arginine (hoping to help w/PCOS, also helps to absorb calcium when combined w/ L-Lysine)
1000mg Inositol 2x per day (for PCOS, noticeably reduced my very high triglyceride numbers in 3 months)

Now we're getting into purely for fertility:
I take a liquid Vitex (which tastes nasty but is supposed to absorb better) after AF is done to O. 
Evening Primrose Oil AF-O
Drink 2 cups of Spearmint tea per day (for PCOS, supposed to reduce free testosterone in the blood, I kind of like the taste of it now)

Doing all of this for the last 6 months resulted in nothing, no BFP at all, but I think my body has just in the last month healed from the celiac damage, my symptoms have went away, I feel closer to normal. So, I just started a few more things that has made a HUGE difference and I can't wait for the next couple of months to see if I finally see that BFP!

Progesterone cream O-AF, 2x per day (THIS has made such a huge difference, I feel great when I take it, I have REALLY HIGH estrogen and my adrenals crashed due to the severity of my celiac disease, combine that with no ovulating from PCOS, my progesterone was pretty much depleted, I wish I had tried it sooner)
500mg Maca 2x per day (holy cow, this makes a huge difference, too! I am sleeping better, feel I have my mojo back, and am producing a lot of *TMI* fluid)
I just started taking Gymnema a couple days ago for insulin resistance, take a pill before I eat, which is also making a huge difference in how I feel, no more blood sugar swings. I hope this helps me lose more weight (I've lost 35 pounds by the end of last year, but stuck since then, would like to lose at least 40 more). 

Ok, I know, it's a novel AND a ton of pills! You probably don't need to take all of that unless you are severely malnourished, but maybe what I take for PCOS will help someone else. I didn't really know about the Maca and Gymnema until I stumbled upon it while googling for other things.

*Edit:
I stopped taking the Gymnema. It was making me feel strange, maybe too hypoglycemic? I decided to just change the way I eat (already eat low glycemic index) to eating every 4 hours, no snacks, no added sugar, 1 fruit per day. I am getting the growly tummy and hunger pangs, but I'm sticking to it and feeling ok. Also trying to add more exercise, which is hard with aching hips from the osteoporosis, so I do what I can when I am not in pain.


----------



## moondust7

Good topic. It's good to read what everyone's taking and how it's helping them. I take:

- Rainbow Light Prenatal One multivitamin
- Rainbow Light DHA Smart Essentials
- Foltabs, prescription level folic acid, B-6 and B-12 (need to switch this to folate instead of folic acid) 
- Folbic, prescription level folic acid, B-6 and B-12 (also need to switch this to folate)
- 400 ug folic acid, just b/c I'm trying to use up the bottle LOL
- 600 mg CoQ10
- low-dose aspirin
- 2000 iu vitamin D3 (was taking, although I ran out, so I might stop for a while)
- evening primrose oil 2000mg during CD 1 through ovulation
- I drink raspberry leaf tea, and green tea, but stop after ovulation
- Whole milk - not a supplement, but whole milk / full-fat dairy has been shown to help with ovulation and fertility, so I make sure to drink it
- Occasionally I will have 1000mg of Vitamin C and 400iu of Vitamin E, especially if I'm feeling run down


----------



## gingmg

Just saw in the previous post moondust7, that you were switching from folic acid to folate. What's the difference?


----------



## Blythe

gingmg said:


> Just saw in the previous post moondust7, that you were switching from folic acid to folate. What's the difference?

I also stopping with fa and started with folate. See link:

https://healthybabycode.com/5-myths-about-pregnancy-nutrition-5-folic-acid-supplements-are-safe


----------



## Solstyce

Blythe said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Just saw in the previous post moondust7, that you were switching from folic acid to folate. What's the difference?
> 
> I also stopping with fa and started with folate. See link:
> 
> https://healthybabycode.com/5-myths-about-pregnancy-nutrition-5-folic-acid-supplements-are-safeClick to expand...

I also take folate instead of folic acid. I use Solgar Folate 800 mcg.


----------



## moondust7

Blythe said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Just saw in the previous post moondust7, that you were switching from folic acid to folate. What's the difference?
> 
> I also stopping with fa and started with folate. See link:
> 
> https://healthybabycode.com/5-myths-about-pregnancy-nutrition-5-folic-acid-supplements-are-safeClick to expand...




Solstyce said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> Just saw in the previous post moondust7, that you were switching from folic acid to folate. What's the difference?
> 
> I also stopping with fa and started with folate. See link:
> 
> https://healthybabycode.com/5-myths-about-pregnancy-nutrition-5-folic-acid-supplements-are-safeClick to expand...
> 
> I also take folate instead of folic acid. I use Solgar Folate 800 mcg.Click to expand...

 
Thanks ladies. It's good to see the brands you're taking. I actually haven't switched yet. 

gingmg - folate is the natural, and more absorbable form of the vitamin. Folic acid is what is manufactured and added to breads, pastas and cereals.


----------



## lindouce

my daily intake :

- co Q10 150 mg.
- folic acid .
- dhea .

first month i started taking dhea i got pregnant , but i mmc at 6+5 weeks now i'm waiting only one cycle to ttc again .


----------



## eris

Okay, so what supplements help with the luteal phase lengthening. I think mine shortened by several days this last cycle and I want to make sure it doesn't happen again. I've been reading B6, so I restarted my B complex and multivitamin.


----------



## e_miso

A doctor told my DH and I about taking Symmetry's products, namely, Female Balance and Male Balance. We've only started this month but we've heard successful baby stories from a few people. But the fact that our doctor recommended it was our drive to get it as soon as posible. These products have potent ingredients such as Maca Root which has a history in Peru as the herb for fertility, it has Royal Jelly, saw palmetto which is good for men's prostrate health and chaste tree and red clover for women. It has a lot more but those were some of the main ingredients, Maca root being prime one. 

If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Suziq1

I got pregnant twice without any supplements just prenatals and I lost both pregnancies.

I just found out I am pregnant again (only 5 weeks though) and this is what I used for 2 months before I got pregnant this time: 

prenatals
baby aspirin 80mg
folate 800 mcg
ubiquinol (active form of coq10) 300mg a day
pqq 10 mg
royal jelly 1000mg
probiotics
evening primrose oil 500 mg only until ovulation
flaxseed oil after ovulation
wheatgrass
during the tww I take Welcome Womb and progesterone suppositories nightly

still waiting to see if this bean sticks I will keep you updated if it does

one thing we also did differently this month was I bought a fresh tube of Preseed. I left the cap off my other one and read that makes it useless lol don't know if that made a difference though
This website is great! A lot of girls on here suggested some things for me and from hearing other people's stories it helps you to decide what would be best for you

One more note: I think the royal jelly is the reason I got preg this month. I took it once before and I stopped because it delayed my ovulation, (I usually ovulate on day 14 and I did not ovulate until 17) So, I decided to start it up again and this cycle I did not ovulate until day 17 but it was such a strong ovulation my opk was SUPER DARK for 2 days and then went blank so I knew I ovulated on day 17. Also, when ttc we only abstain one day like day 11 or 12 of my cycle, then we BD every day until I know I've ovulated


----------



## Briss

does anyone take fresh royal jelly? I recently bought some, strange stuff, you are supposed to keep in the fridge and it taste weird not like honey, I wonder if it works


----------



## Suziq1

I don't. I take the pills. I heard the fresh stuff is better though. And yes it works. lots of women get pregnant on it after trying for a long time.


----------



## Solstyce

I actually decided to add the royal jelly back in this month. I found some specifically for fertility. Going to start it for my next cycle. Do you take it all month long?


----------



## gingmg

What brand did you find for fertility?


----------



## Solstyce

It's called "Fertilica." I found it on a website with fertility products and information.


----------



## Suziq1

Solstyce said:


> I actually decided to add the royal jelly back in this month. I found some specifically for fertility. Going to start it for my next cycle. Do you take it all month long?

yes I take it all month long. Let me know if you notice any difference when you ovulate. :)


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi all,

I'm currently taking-
folic acid,
zinc,
co q10,
epo,
magnesium,
and b complex.

Stopped vitex last month (took for 3 months but think may have been doing more harm than good.)

Wondering if should've left well alone and stuck with just the folic acid. Never really liked taking tablets but now seem to putting great hopes in the power of supplements. :shrug:


----------

